
Useful programming language for a designer to learn? - heggerly
I&#x27;m a UX designer (Android&#x2F;iOS) looking for advice on the best software or programming language I can learn to make the design handover process to engineers more effective. I get frustrated having to mark up designs, Zeplin is great but doesn&#x27;t help with animation and Principle&#x2F;Pixate don&#x27;t generate code that is useful to an engineer. Any suggestions?
======
jardaroh
This all depends on what engineers you need to hand your stuff over to and
what type of software as well.

For anyone learning programming I would always suggest Python as the best
starting language as it is expressive and easy to read. However, if you
already deal a great deal with HTML/CSS then Javascript is the best fit. Check
which tech stack the engineers are using.

For example, if they use Django, then pretty much all that would be needed to
learn, most likely, is the Django framework's templating language. If they use
Django REST Framework and an angular frontend, then Angular would be the best
to learn (javascript).

Good luck!

